# Favorite reductions



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like it when larger works are arranged for piano or smaller ensembles. This one, performed by the Linos Ensemble, consists of reductions made for Schoenberg's *Society for Private Musical Performances,* a subscription-only affair which he formed in November 1918. It includes Debussy's *"Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun,"* Webern's *"Six Orchestral Pieces,"* Reger's *"Romantic Suite"* and Schoenberg's *"Six Orchestral Songs."* I noticed that there are also available from the Linos Ensemble reductions of Bruckner's 7th and Mahler's 4th. Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Haydn's Seven last words reduced to a string quartet and later to the single keyboard instrument is among my favourites.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

